# Cherry plaque for Katie



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I've already posted about the plaque I made for my friend but this is the video with every step documented, something I don't do often. I've been asked a hundred times what are all the steps in making something like this plaque so I figured why not show it in a video; there's a lot more to it than many realize, especially if you don't do work like this.

Be forewarned, the video is 19 minutes long. Some sections and steps are at real time, some are sped up. There may be steps you'd omit and there may be some you'd do differently but this is what I do when I make something like this.






David


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nicely done great video


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I loved your quick and easy jig for marking the drill holes for the corners. Why didn't I think of that? I'm going to make one of those. The hand carved background is superb.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I gave the machine way too much credit before seeing this. It's apparent the personal touches you gave it and that makes it unique.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

As always, another great video to show the process actually used to create a CNC project. 

Hopefully, this shows people it's not just an "import the picture into the software and cut the plaque" process. There is a lot of research and development, building blanks, test cutting, redesigning, building more blanks, more cutting, a lot of handwork cleaning up a project after carving, sometimes hand carving that adds detail that just can't be done on the CNC and finally knowing how to finish the project. 

It is also knowing the limits of your equipment, the proper choice of toolpaths, and most of all pushing the limits of your imagination.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow. That is just wonderful. A very meaningful message as well. I couldn't quite make out the lettering on the crosses, what does it say? 

I wonder if you could cut the plaque on a thin piece, then texture a second circle's face and glue the message to the backing? I know it would look slightly differently, but this would be a terrific present to Christian friends, and a serious fundraiser for any church. I know a lot of churches are hurting right now.

I am constantly amazed when watching a video like this, and it certainly makes the case for buying the fastest, most solid machine and software possible. You know how I feel about making a CNC pay for itself. If you do make it pay, then you can afford a far better machine and skip buying over and over again as you step up. An inadequate machine with poor support and compromised software has probably stopped many new users from using their machines.

Not just for you, but for anyone considering a CNC purchase, I've attached the pdf I wrote some time ago about making money with your CNC. And if anyone wants to get into it, I think we should expand on how to make a CNC pay. I mean, if Barb is about to pop for one, than I think there are many others on the fence who would jump into the CNC world if they knew how to make it pay for itself, without having to go into a full bore manufacturing plant. Maybe I'll start a new string...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Wow. That is just wonderful. A very meaningful message as well. I couldn't quite make out the lettering on the crosses, what does it say?


Thanks, Tom! 









David


----------



## Racegrafix (Oct 6, 2020)

nice


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

That was Outstanding, David.
I liked the much the moment when you gave the plaque to Katie.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

papasombre said:


> That was Outstanding, David.
> I liked the much the moment when you gave the plaque to Katie.


Thanks, Alexis! That's actually my favorite part, as well. She is such a sweet person and you can't see it in the video but the tears were flowing. Thanks for watching a long video!

David


----------

